# Tlocal TSC MothersDay chick sale



## grass (May 10, 2009)

The local TSC is having a mothersday chick sale....they sellin for $1 each.My wifes comming home with a box full....shes got the chick addiction


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 10, 2009)

I avoid TSC. Their prices are higher than the other local farm supply store (Mills Fleet Farm) and they never have what I want anyway. It is a small store and I know when I was in there last spring they didn't have chicks so, not sure if they do this spring or not. 

I'm glad she's getting more chicks. It is addicting though!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 10, 2009)

i use TSC some because i can get certain things cheaper there.an i missed their chick days this year.im heading there in a little while to get some feed.


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 10, 2009)

I missed both chick days at our local TSC, but that is a good thing. With my embryology chicks here, I am at full capacity for a while.
What I really want is a broody hen!
Get with it, girls!


----------



## Thewife (May 11, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> I missed both chick days at our local TSC, but that is a good thing. With my embryology chicks here, I am at full capacity for a while.
> What I really want is a broody hen!
> Get with it, girls!


I think I have 2 more broody hens out there!
If you can find thier nests, your welcome to them!

Dad called the other night, some one was giving away some young laying, RIRs! Sounded good, until he added that they also had a bunch of other breeds and wanted them to go all together! A total of about 39?
Wouldn't the Hubby had loved that?


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 11, 2009)

IF I had a hen go broody, Mr Houdini would become chicken soup. He has begun to attack me and that is a big NONO. Cleo has begun to guard against him and is quite amusing putting herself between mom and the big mean bird.  Cleo even guarded MReit against him last week when she stopped in to get plants!  Funny how the big bad rooster won't dare challenge the big black dog.
So... waiting for hormonal hens   new babies mean I don't need bad daddy anymore.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 12, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> IF I had a hen go broody, Mr Houdini would become chicken soup. He has begun to attack me and that is a big NONO. Cleo has begun to guard against him and is quite amusing putting herself between mom and the big mean bird.  Cleo even guarded MReit against him last week when she stopped in to get plants!  Funny how the big bad rooster won't dare challenge the big black dog.
> So... waiting for hormonal hens   new babies mean I don't need bad daddy anymore.


I wonder if it's the year for mean roosters? Mine's going just as soon as I don't need hatching eggs anymore.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 12, 2009)

all roos get mean sooner or later.i wont have a roo because of that.


----------



## WoolyMama (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd be wary of chicks from TSC.  Too many people I know ended up with meat birds mixed in with their "egg layers" and before too long the kids' pet hen has to be put down because it's too huge to walk.  Our local TSC employees couldn't even tell what breeds they had - all they knew was one box was "pullets" and the other "roosters".  :/


----------

